# The Super Bowl



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

Who did you go for this year?  Did you like the half-time show?  It wasn't that bad I think.   Anyway, I was going for the Bengals.  They lost but it was a very close game.  I went for the Bengals because they haven't  done well in 30 years or something.


----------

